# Fashion runway pics...



## Pink_minx (Nov 1, 2005)

*I love these dresses from betsey johnson to versace. Show some of your favorite runways!*












































*Wish I could afford these gorgeous cute dress!*


----------



## Jude (Nov 2, 2005)

These pics are amazing.  Thanks for posting them!  Noone does the ultra fem, little dress better than Betsey.  The purple polka dotted one is too cute.


----------



## user3 (Nov 4, 2005)

Love those dresses!

Here's some of my faves


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 5, 2005)

Ou that dress is also pretty too.  These are dresses I can only dream about lol wish I could afford them!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 6, 2005)

oh wow!! i'm absolutely in love with the top green flower one!!  and the third one from betty johnson is oh so cute!! number 8 and 10 are to die for too!! oh, if only i had the money! unfortunatley most of my money now goes towards MAC!! arghhh! the pain of not being rich!


----------

